# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Sähköpyörä suosituksia (suhkot edullisia)

## Stone

Kaveri hakee muutamien kilometrien työmatkaan jne suhkot edullista  sähköpyörää.
Olisko suosituksia? Ei tiedä hintojakaan. 

-M-

----------

